# Tyson von der Schiffslache



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am looking for for general terms as I know it does depend on the dogs in question in the pedigree and other factors of course.

What are the pros and cons to linebreeding on him?
say a 3-4?

Is he one of those dogs you really only want to see once and not doubled on? Or if he is doubled on do you want it further back in the ped? I can't say that I have seen linebreeding on him but I haven't looked much either. He seems to reproduce himself very much when close up.

thank you


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone with any info?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Tyson's dam Connie was a huge piece of the bloodlines out of Staatsmacht kennels. I have a Connie great grandson (mother/motherline), and when I spoke with Staatsmacht kennels he said that bloodline brought him the intense sportiness he loved. Connie's blood produced a tremendous amount of sportiness from what I've learned. 

I wish I knew more about Tyson, but I am a huge fan of what his sister Orla produced (my male included).


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Wild Wolf.
I just came across thread where Connie was mentioned. It was said tha Tysons motherline was very strong as well as his sire's motherline. 

I need to find out more about Tysons traits. ..good & bad


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> Thank you Wild Wolf.
> I just came across thread where Connie was mentioned. It was said tha Tysons motherline was very strong as well as his sire's motherline.
> 
> I need to find out more about Tysons traits. ..good & bad


I'll try and dig some information up for you. The people over at Staatsmacht are very open about their lines, so it wouldn't hurt to e-mail them through their website. They spent a few days talking to me awhile back via e-mail.

My understanding is the same - Connie's line influences from gens back and is quite strong. She was a great producer and produced better than herself.


----------

